# FURIOUS 7 Arrives On Blu-Ray & DVD September 15



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

THE $1.5 BILLION WORLDWIDE BOX OFFICE BLOCKBUSTER BRINGS THE FRANCHISE TO NEW GRAVITY-DEFYING HEIGHTS IN THE BIGGEST, MOST HEARTFELT & ACTION-PACKED RIDE YET!

*FURIOUS 7
EXTENDED EDITION*

WITH MORE THAN 100 MINUTES OF BONUS CONTENT

BLU-RAY™ & DVD AVAILABLE SEPTEMBER 15, 2015

“The best Fast & Furious by far” – Peter Travers, Rolling Stone

Universal City, California, June 23, 2015 – The unstoppable global franchise built on speed delivers its best, biggest and boldest film yet as Furious 7 blasts onto Blu-ray™, DVD and On Demand on September 15, 2015 from Universal Pictures Home Entertainment. Grossing over $1.5 billion dollars worldwide at the box office, Furious 7 tears up the screen with more gravity-defying stunts, adrenaline-fueled fight scenes and pulse-pounding action than ever before. The Blu-ray™ features the all new extended edition with even more explosive thrills, along with the official music video of the chart-topping “See You Again” performed by Wiz Khalifa and Charlie Puth and over 90 minutes of exclusive bonus features, making an indispensable addition to the Fast franchise collection.

The entire Fast & Furious cast unites in purpose for an epic international adventure, hunted by a vengeful assassin from Abu Dhabi to London to Tokyo and the Dominican Republic as they try to retrieve a highly advanced piece of espionage technology, and rescue the gifted hacker who created it. Furious 7 also bids a touching farewell to Paul Walker, an integral member of the Fast family. 

The film reunites franchise favorites Vin Diesel, Paul Walker, Dwayne Johnson, Michelle Rodriguez, Jordana Brewster, Tyrese Gibson, Chris “Ludacris” Bridges, Elsa Pataky and Lucas Black and introduces newcomers Jason Statham (The Expendables franchise, The Transporter), Djimon Hounsou (Blood Diamond, Gladiator), Tony Jaa (Ong-bak), Nathalie Emmanuel (Game of Thrones), Ronda Rousey (The Expendables 3) and Kurt Russell (Poseidon, Escape From New York). 


BONUS FEATURES EXCLUSIVE TO Blu-rayTM:

Extended Edition

Deleted Scenes
The Cars of Furious: The car coordinator and his team join the cast and filmmakers for a closer look at the film’s spectacular cars.
Flying Cars: People jump out of planes all the time, but not while sitting behind the wheel of a car. This entertaining featurette shows how the Furious 7 team pulled off this jaw-dropping sequence.
Tower Jumps: A look at how one of the most exciting stunt sequences of the film, the Abu Dhabi tower jumps, became a reality.
Inside the Fight: A combination of fight training footage and interviews takes viewers inside the fierce hand-to-hand fights.
Talking Fast: Director James Wan and the cast of Furious 7 break down the movie’s most memorable moments and chat about how the Fast franchise has evolved over the years.
“See You Again” Official Music Video Wiz Khalifa and Charlie Puth


BLU-RAYTM and DVD BONUS FEATURES:

Back to the Starting Line: Producer Neal Moritz, Chris Morgan and the cast join franchise newcomer director James Wan as they look back at how far the Franchise has come bring the latest installment to life.
Race Wars: Furious 7 brings the crew back to Race Wars, the iconic, fictional racing event from the very first film. Vin Diesel and a couple hundred friends are back for a full-throttle celebration of all things Fast with special guest-star Iggy Azalea, behind-the-scenes footage of the cars, the sweat and the girls. 
Snatch and Grab: A behind the scenes look at shooting one of the premier action sequences in the franchise’s history.
Making of Fast & Furious Supercharged Ride



For artwork, please log onto our website at www.ushepublicity.com
Website: http://www.furious7.com
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/FastandFurious
Twitter: https://twitter.com/fastfurious
Instagram: https://instagram.com/fastandfuriousmovie/
Hashtag: #Furious7

SYNOPSIS
Vin Diesel, Paul Walker and Dwayne Johnson lead the returning cast across the globe in their most gravity-defying and emotional adventure yet. Targeted by a cold-blooded black-ops assassin with a score to settle (Jason Statham), their only hope is to get behind the wheel again and secure an ingenious prototype tracking device. Facing their greatest threat yet in places as far away as Abu Dhabi and as familiar as the Los Angeles streets they call home, the crew must come together once again as a team, and as a family, to protect their own.

FILMMAKERS:
Cast: Vin Diesel, Paul Walker, Dwayne Johnson, Michelle Rodriguez, Tyrese Gibson, Chris “Ludacris” Bridges, Jordana Brewster, Djimon Hounsou, Tony Jaa, Ronda Rousey and Nathalie Emmanuel with Kurt Russell and Jason Statham
Directed By: James Wan
Written By: Chris Morgan
Based on Characters Created By: Gary Scott Thompson
Produced By: Neal H. Moritz, Vin Diesel, Michael Fottrell
Executive Produced By: Amanda Lewis, Samantha Vincent, Chris Morgan
Directors of Photography: Stephen F. Windon, Marc Spicer,
Production Designer: Bill Brzeski
Edited By: Christian Wagner, Dylan Highsmith, Kirk Morrim, Leigh Folsom Boyd
Costume Designer: Sanja Milkovic Hays
Music By: Brian Tyler

TECHNICAL INFORMATION BLU-RAY™:
Street Date: September 15, 2015
Copyright: 2015 Universal Pictures Home Entertainment
Selection Number: 61129709 (US)/ 61129714 (CDN)
Layers: BD-50
Aspect Ratio: Widescreen, 2.40:1
Rating: PG-13 for prolonged frenetic sequences of violence, action and mayhem, suggestive content and brief strong language
Languages/Subtitles: English SDH, Spanish and French Subtitles
Sound: English DTS-HD Master Audio 7.1/Dolby Digital 2.0, Spanish DTS Surround 5.1, French DTS Surround 5.1
Run Time: 2 hours 18 minutes

TECHNICAL INFORMATION DVD
Street Date: September 15, 2015
Copyright: 2015 Universal Pictures Home Entertainment
Selection Number: 61171054 (US)/ 61171433 (CDN)
Layers: BD-50
Aspect Ratio: Anamorphic Widescreen, 2.40:1
Rating: PG-13 for prolonged frenetic sequences of violence, action and mayhem, suggestive content and brief strong language
Languages/Subtitles: English SDH, Spanish and French Subtitles
Sound: English Dolby Digital 5.1/Dolby Digital 2.0, Spanish Dolby Digital 5.1, French Dolby Digital 5.1
Run Time: 2 hours 18 minutes​


----------

